# Outlook 2010 - Deleting Messages from Server



## hdegaris (Sep 12, 2011)

How do you get Outlook 2010 to delete messages from your server when downloading your messages. My e-mail server gets too full and won't except new mail. I keep having to go onto the server and delete them manually.


----------



## jcbdiago (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

You can create an Outlook Data File (PST). This way, when Outlook downloads your email messages from the server, you can set it to automatically transfer all your messages to your PC therefore clearing the server side.

Here are the steps on how to do that:




> Open Outlook
> Go to the Ribbon and select the *Home* tab
> In the *New section*, select *New Items*
> When the menu appears, select *More Items* followed by *Outlook Data File*
> ...


And you can go here:

Manage email messages by using rules - Outlook - Office.com

so you can set outlook to automatically move the messages from the server to your computer.

Let me know if this helps.


----------



## hdegaris (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, not having much luck, seem to have created a favourites section an outlook data file and an outlook section and now in total confusion!! I used to think I was good at IT but it seems to have over taken me.


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

I too, have had to open an old file. I have had good success using ZAMZAR. It is free, fast and efficient. Here is the address: http://www.zamzar.com/conversionTypes.php
Good luck,
eddie460


----------

